# linux in windows



## a111087 (Jan 9, 2009)

I have red hat fedora core 2 linux on 4 CD's.  I want to run it from windows?
Is it possible?  I mean, I know VMWare can do that, but it requires configuration file and doesn't Linux has to be in a life CD for VMware to work?

Sorry, really noobish about Linux right now.


----------



## Stephen (Jan 9, 2009)

Just wondering, why Fedora Core 2? 10 is out...

I'm pretty sure you can install from an install cd in vmware, not just a live cd.


----------



## francis511 (Jan 9, 2009)

With a few exceptions , most linux distros will install on vmware. Live or install cd shouldn`t make a big difference


----------



## Disparia (Jan 9, 2009)

a111087 said:


> I have red hat fedora core 2 linux on 4 CD's.  I want to run it from windows?
> Is it possible?  I mean, I know VMWare can do that, but it requires configuration file and doesn't Linux has to be in a life CD for VMware to work?
> 
> Sorry, really noobish about Linux right now.



For virtual machine and linux noobs I suggest starting with VMware Server 1.0.8. It's the easiest to start with IMO, and suits the needs of most people.

Server comes with RPM packed VMware Tools, so there are quite a few distros that will work with minimal effort (won't have to compile from source). Tools is important if you're using a desktop/GUI, not so much if you're going command-line only.

CD, ISO, Net based install -- not a problem. Even a live cd shouldn't be a problem, though I can't say that I've done it before.


----------



## a111087 (Jan 9, 2009)

I know its not the latest fedora, but this is what i need for classes
and I looked at the book and it only explains regular installation or over the network


----------



## a111087 (Jan 9, 2009)

alright, it took me a while to do this, but i got to run installation from CD in VMware server 
at first it was asking me pass and ID for log on, I was like wtf? what pass and ID lol


----------



## francis511 (Jan 9, 2009)

a111087 said:


> at first it was asking me pass and ID for log on, I was like wtf? what pass and ID lol



Changes depending which distro you`re using.


----------



## FatForester (Jan 9, 2009)

If you don't like VMWare, or if something screws up, there's also VirtualBox.


----------



## a111087 (Jan 9, 2009)

FatForester said:


> If you don't like VMWare, or if something screws up, there's also VirtualBox.



VMWare turned blue welcome screen into just a window with ID and pass, which isn't what I particularly like


----------



## Stephen (Jan 10, 2009)

It's probably the login screen


----------

